# Guitar Pro 5 annoying problem...



## in-pursuit (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't know if this is the correct forum or not, seems pretty general to me. I have a problem with guitar pro 5 with playback during editing. Every time I put in a new note when it would usually play as I put it in it now does not. And the frustrating part... YES! I have looked in the preferences section and checked the box that says "playback during editing". I have uninstalled the software and reinstalled with no luck. Has anyone had this problem before and overcome it? I just lost like 2 hours of writing time due to this and I don't think I can really work without it


----------



## revclay (Jun 26, 2011)

The best way to overcome the problems with GuitarPro 5 is to upgrade to 6. 5 was terrible. I have yet to have a problem with 6.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 26, 2011)

^ Despite being a 6 user, 5 was far more stable. 6 was, and still is, full of so many bugs. The only problem I've ever had with 5 is an occasional French error message, strange.

That is indeed an odd issue there, I was stumped after reading you've already been into preferences!


----------



## Tree (Jun 26, 2011)

This happened to me recently, only it just completely stopped making noise all together. It turned out that one of the settings for my MIDI player had somehow been messed with so I had to restore it to it's default settings, and *WHAMO!* everything is fine and dandy again.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 26, 2011)

TuxGuitar


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 26, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Despite being a 6 user, 5 was far more stable. 6 was, and still is, full of so many bugs. The only problem I've ever had with 5 is an occasional French error message, strange.
> 
> That is indeed an odd issue there, I was stumped after reading you've already been into preferences!



In agreement here, 6 crashes a bit more often than 5. It also runs worse without the RSE somehow... Never figured that out. The RSE gives really weird timbre changes between strings too. 5 could program drums better, but 6 has more guitar oriented functionality.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 26, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


> TuxGuitar




Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## lobee (Jun 26, 2011)

Is your MIDI volume turned up on your computer's volume control? 

Does the problem happen in a new project? Sometimes GP5 does strange things when the file size gets large. 

Are you in multitrack view and hiding certain tracks from view(red squares)? I get issues sometimes when doing this.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone else have the problem where when you go to print a tab, it says GP is not responding for about 5 minutes, freezing the computer entirely and then eventually printing about 20 min later?


----------



## jack10110 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone have the sliding problem where slides don't hit the right note, so sliding from 3 to 9 sounds like sliding from 3 to 5.


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 27, 2011)

revclay said:


> The best way to overcome the problems with GuitarPro 5 is to upgrade to 6. 5 was terrible. I have yet to have a problem with 6.



6 crashes nearly every time I open it. Which is awesome when you're trying to tab a riff before you forget it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 27, 2011)

^^

My experience says getting the beta patches helps a tonne, since I started that my issues and such dropped dramatically.


----------



## oddcam (Jun 27, 2011)

You could always just use Guitar Pro *4*. That's what I do when 5 gives me troubles, and 6 gives me a headache because the RSE drums sound like a baby crying.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 27, 2011)

6 is the worst, ever. I upgraded from 6 to 5.2. 6 wasn't compatible with half the 4 & 5 tracks I had. Couldn't even play them at the right tempo. Unbelievable. Not to mention the constant crashing that everyone has already mentioned.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Never had a single tempo issue. Constant crashing is a bit of an exageration too, I might get a crash a week. Running win7 x64 too.


----------

